
Twitter suspends account that started MAGA teen Native American controversy - pitt1980
https://www.cnn.com/cnn/2019/01/21/tech/twitter-suspends-account-native-american-maga-teens/index.html
======
detaro
404?

~~~
pitt1980
sorry, I screwed that up

[https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/01/21/tech/twitter-suspends-
acc...](https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/01/21/tech/twitter-suspends-account-
native-american-maga-teens/index.html)

